# Dead fish



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

My poor fish has jst died after several attempts at saving him nothin helped and he has dies this mornin.
wat do you do with dead fish? i dnt really want to jst put him in the bin as i feel abit mean


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Why not just bury him in the garden. My mother used to flush them down the loo


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I had to "bin"a £30 11 inch oscar fish a couple of weeks ago cos i knew if i buried him the dogs would dig him up.


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

thats wat im afraid of and i have cats in the garden.
i may jst find him a nice box and place him in the bin. or take him to my nannas and bury him next to the bird


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

aw bless ive lost a couple of fish recently...one just dissapeared and the other i put him in the bin as i have a yard and nowhere to dig and to be fair with 3 cats i wouldnt have much chance of keeping a fich in the ground either.


----------



## penelopedarcy (May 7, 2009)

sorry for your loss...
i usually bury mine.. have no cats or dogs to worry about. 
you could just "bin" it too... easier too...

i guess it all depends how attached you were to your little fish.. :sad:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Sorry for your loss. 

I (as awful as it sounds) usually put them in tissue or something and then into the dustbin.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Disposing of the bodies in the household waste is the best thing to do, while it may seem 'hard' it is the most hygienic way of doing it. Flushing the corpse down the toilet isn't something that I would recommend, you do run the risk of introducing certain parasites and bacteria into waterways such as rivers.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

my mum just buried my stergeon in the garden, try putting dog and car repellent ound the site or as you suggested take it to your nanna's.


----------



## olan (Jun 1, 2009)

my mom wanted me to bury the dead fish before. but now im just throwing them outside the backyard evrytime my fish died. but if you want you can bury them.


----------



## jennismortal (May 22, 2009)

I guess it all depends how attached you were to your little fish.. 
Sorry for your loss.

__________________
Good source for fish tank aquariums


----------



## Emweeze&Treacle (Mar 25, 2009)

sorry for your loss... the last fish of mine that died... was put in the bin... but we had only had him one night... [email protected] mistake dont get me started... never cried so much in my entire life lol... yeh prob a bin is best... they will get dug up in the garden... im super attached to all mine tho... (cept maybe the piranhas there my other halfs n not fond lol) throwin em away would be hard... you could say goodbye while u do it tho...


----------

